# A tour de force



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

I just returned from one of the greatest performances in opera that I have ever seen. 
I saw Sondra Radvanovsky in "Medea" today and she was totally superb -- a role that was painfully difficult and she got herself down to the depths of that character and came up a winner.
If you have an HD theater in your area, I cannot recommend this loud enough.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

No, I don't have a movie theater for MET performances nearby, neither is home service from MET operating in my country. All I can do is find a Chinese webpage that has Medea in it and autotranslate the subtitles.


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

nina foresti said:


> I just returned from one of the greatest performances in opera that I have ever seen.
> I saw Sondra Radvanovsky in "Medea" today and she was totally superb -- a role that was painfully difficult and she got herself down to the depths of that character and came up a winner.
> If you have an HD theater in your area, I cannot recommend this loud enough.


 I'm very glad you have seen it live. When I praised Radvanovsky in Norma trio contest, the Right Honorable Woodduck took umbrage at me. But I insist that nothing can change a live performance. She may have some faults, but it's not only thing she has.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

I saw a little bit that was exciting. That part, when she pretends to have accepted things, hugs him goodbye, Giasone feels guilty, and she mentiones her real plans in a way "nobody can hear her".


----------



## ScottK (Dec 23, 2021)

My buddy was at a performance Nina and texted me during intermission to say how great it was! He loved it like you! Glad you got a hit


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

ColdGenius said:


> I'm very glad you have seen it live. When I praised Radvanovsky in Norma trio contest, the Right Honorable Woodduck took umbrage at me. But I insist that nothing can change a live performance. She may have some faults, but it's not only thing she has.


I can't speak to the Medea but I saw her in some Met HD broadcasts and she is about as good as we have in some roles today. I enjoyed her Norma broadcast in theatres. Also, she has a rare commodity today... she has an enormous voice. I would much rather see her than the media darling Netrebko.


----------

